# Lump in middle of throat area



## Tiffany (2 May 2009)

Found a lump today in my girl's throat? It's under the skin, in the middle of throat, it's quite firm, she didn't bother when a touched/squeezed it but I haven't a clue what it could be so I'm obviously a little concerned  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I been working away this week so hadn't seen her since last weekend. It certainly wasn't there then. I mentioned it to YM and she said she'd noticed it a couple of days ago when grooming her. Any thoughts anyone please ?


----------



## Cliqmo (3 May 2009)

What sort of size? and where abouts in the throat precisely? If it the size of a small orange and is at the very top of her neck/between her cheeks it is likely to be her glands and is quite common when the spring grass comes through.


----------



## Tiffany (3 May 2009)

It is about the size of a plum and it's in the middle of her throat at top of neck directly under her chin.  She's had swollen cheek grass glands in the past but she's not on grass at the moment


----------



## punk (3 May 2009)

Is your horse well otherwise?  Is he/she eating and thriving?
Are the energy levels OK?

I only ask because my wonderful horse had the same, and it was passed off as viral or 'grass' glands for a long time.  I am sure you have nothing to worry about, but if he is off his food or not thriving, get it checked out properly to set your mind at rest.

I wish I had -  my guy had Lymphosarcoma -  which I may add is VERY rare, so PLEASE don't panic!!!!!!!!!!!  There are many other very simple reasons for lumps in the throat.


----------



## Tiffany (3 May 2009)

She's very well in herself, she's got plenty of energy so much so that when I was walking her in hand yesterday she got away from me - madam! She's eating without a problem although any lump is concerning. If it's still there tomorrow I'll call vert out as you said better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (4 May 2009)

Grass glands are enlarged salivary glands due to piggy neds (like mine) eating and eating and eating and eating so their salivary glands have to go on overtime. They show in about the same place as mumps do in a human, if you see what I mean. In the angle of the jaw. A firm lump in the centre of the throat doesn't fit grass glands - if your girl was a human, the first thing I'd suspect was a thyroid problem, but I don't know if horses get this and if so, is that roughly where the thyroid gland is in the horse. Defo vet job.


----------



## Minnies_Mum (4 May 2009)

QR-

By throat, do you mean on her neck, or on her head between her cheek bones?

If it's on her neck (behind her cheek bones) it could be her thyroid gland and lots of horses get these coming up a bit at this time of year.

If it's under her chin between her cheek bones it could be a lymph node.  These can be enlarged because there is a bit of infection or an injury somewhere on the head- they get bigger because they are doing their job to "clean up".  They can also be enlarged in diseases like strangles, etc.


----------



## Tnavas (4 May 2009)

The thyroid gland is down on the neckline, just above the Jugular vein and behind the cheek bone. 

I think that she is refering to the gland under the jaw - the ones that can erupt with Strangles, like tonsils they enlarge if they are dealing with a bug. Some horses just have large ones as my mare does - they are there all the time. 

If they get larger or she has a temperature or a nasal discharge then you need to cdall the vet.


----------



## bluehorse (4 May 2009)

Is she the grey in your sig?  It could be a melanoma, my old boy has one there, it's his salivary gland.  Not doing any harm though and quite common apparently.


----------



## snaffle (4 May 2009)

sounds like thyroid gland - my old chaps started like that, dissappers if you push it - but now about the size of apple (after about 3 years) and he's 29 now - thinks  he's about 3!. Your vet can do a blood test - i think its T4 or something like that they test for for thyroid.  Dont worry too much, but ask the vet to check so you know what it is.


----------



## Tiffany (4 May 2009)

Thanks for replying - just posted some photos in new post showing the lump because I don't think I explained myself very well.


----------



## Tiffany (4 May 2009)

Thanks for replying - I've posted some photos in new post because I don't think I explained myself very well.


----------



## Tiffany (4 May 2009)

I've posted photos of lump showing location in new post if that helps


----------



## Tiffany (4 May 2009)

Yes Bluehorse she's the one in my siggy. I've posted photos of the lump showing it's location in a new post if that helps?
Thanks


----------



## Tiffany (4 May 2009)

Thanks! Just posted photos in new post showing lump and it's location, can you tell from that?


----------

